# Phoenix Area GTG - April, 2013



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK folks, it's time to plan the next Meet for April. I propose either April 13, 20 or 27. Following up on the last Meet, we will have Round 2 of our SQ Roundtable Discussion, focusing on the following topics:

*•	What should your priorities be in building an SQ Vehicle.
•	The challenges presented by the mobile environment and new car designs - how can they be overcome?
•	Tuning Your System – The Do’s and Don’ts
*
Based on a suggestion from Casey Thorson at the last Meet, these topics will be addressed through an interview of the owners of some well regarded SQ Vehicles who will answer these questions while sharing with us how they accomplished what they did with their vehicles. If the panel member is participating in person, their vehicle will be at the Meet for those in attendance to spend time listening to music. Casey, I am still expecting you to be part of this group session.  As always, any suggestions as to how to best execute this are welcome. Like the last Roundtable Discussion, this one will be recorded and posted on the forum for the benefit of those who are not able to attend the Meet and are interested in these topics. 

This will set us up for the following Meet at which I would like to have someone conduct a hands-on tuning tutorial – gain setting, crossover frequency and slope selection, time alignment, RTA measurement, etc. 

So, please share your thoughts.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

This would be awesome. I might just make the drive out to P-town for this. I appreciate all of the work that went into the last GTG and providing the video.

Billy B.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Billy, we would love to have you, so hopefully you can make it. I am working on assembling another all-star cast for this panel discussion, and expect that people will be VERY pleased with this one too.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Based on some early feedback, it's looking as though April 27 is the preferred date.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

April 27 works for me. hopefully I will have some more work done to showcase


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> April 27 works for me. hopefully I will have some more work done to showcase


Cool Brian. Spread the word so we can get a great turnout.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

will try to make it out to this one


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

I'll check my schedule and try to make the April GTG. Hope to see you there.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

Definitely interested in attending. Could always use some advice from the experts


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow sounds like a really cool idea of a get together and I would really enjoy learning some tips in all these areas.
I sure hope I will be able to make it, ill keep subscribed to the thread.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Should be able to make it on the 27th. I do have reoccurring plans that fall on that day...but it's nothing that can't be moved till the previous or following Saturday.


----------



## Xtreme Audio & Design (Sep 12, 2011)

Should be able to attend this event.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, here is an update. I am busily rounding up the distinguished panel members, whose identity I will announce at the appropriate time, and I am almost done assembling the tracks for the CD that will be given away to those in attendance. This one will be a Test /Set-Up & SQ Music CD, which will be invaluable in setting up and evaluating your systems.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

bbq?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd love to do something like Joe's BBQ for the GTG. Problem for me is... so few people confim their attendance to the event beforehand so that we don't know how much food is needed. It's easier to gauge food requirements based on actual attendance. If we get more upfront committments we'll look at upgrading the food.

Whatever we do, I'm pretty sure my wife will be up for making more cookies or other treats.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

ISTundra said:


> Whatever we do, I'm pretty sure my wife will be up for making more cookies or other treats.


think i single handedly ate about half of the choc chip.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> think i single handedly ate about half of the choc chip.


I would have. this next meet, I am sure I wont have much will power to resist. them cookies should be very afraid.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Are we doing this in Scottsdale again or is there somewhere else in mind?



ISTundra said:


> I'd love to do something like Joe's BBQ for the GTG. Problem for me is... so few people confim their attendance to the event beforehand so that we don't know how much food is needed. It's easier to gauge food requirements based on actual attendance. If we get more upfront committments we'll look at upgrading the food.


Wow...Joe's would get expensive very quickly with a large amount of people.
What about a food truck like 2 GTG's ago? That was some great food. Not sure what that type of thing costs...I'm just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Offroader5 said:


> Are we doing this in Scottsdale again or is there somewhere else in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The food truck option is really easy, and there is a lot of variety. The problem is generally availability as they tend to commit to large outdoor events so they can maximize sales. The truck at the GTG back in November required a minimum guarantee of $250. Others I looked into was the same or $300. So, either the organizers put up that amount or more (depending on quantity and type of food) and provide "free" food to the attendees, or the attendees pay for what they buy, and if the minimum guarantee isn't met, then the organizers pay the difference.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i thought the sandwiches were great last time. just a little fyi. lol

i'd have no problem pitching in for food if i'm able to make it out again.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

We can bring more salsa and chips if you want.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Another event already?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Another event already?


Hell yeah! We have to keep the momentum going!


----------



## Casey_Thorson (Nov 30, 2010)

Bummed. Won't be able to make it on the 27th due to a conflicting travel schedule.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Cant wait to hear more SQ...


----------



## Xtreme Audio & Design (Sep 12, 2011)

Any updates on where the GTG is at?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Xtreme Audio & Design said:


> Any updates on where the GTG is at?


I am leaning toward the same location as the last Meet - *JSC Motorsports / Epic Audio Solutions in Scottsdale *- given the amount of available space, both indoor and outdoor, unless someone offers a better option.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> I am leaning toward the same location as the last Meet - JSC Motorsports / Epic Audio Solutions given the amount of available space, both indoor and outdoor, unless someone offers a better option.


That location is fine with me. I agree, plenty of space for everyone.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Guys, this event is just 2 weeks away, and I would like to know who is coming so I can determine if the turnout will be sufficient to hold it, given the amount of work necessary to pull it off. Thanks!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I will be there


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

I doubt I'll be able to make this GTG. I'll be in the process of moving to Prescott and this will be my last weekend to pack. Maybe next time.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

would like to be there, but i will be working and wouldn't be able to show up until this thing is over. sundays are the only good days for me, though i know most people hate that idea. sooooo, maybe next time guys; have fun!


----------



## Xtreme Audio & Design (Sep 12, 2011)

Would love to make it but won't be able to make this one as that day is booked solid at the shop. Will try for the next.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks to all of you who have responded to my plea. Based on the early returns, it appears that we will have to reschedule this Meet. Perhaps a date in May will attract more attendees, because once we get into June, it becomes less feasible due to the heat. I will keep monitoring the responses before making a final call.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Guys, the GTG is officially being canceled. If there is sufficient interest shown we can plan another for May 4 or May 11.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Mother's day is the 12th, so the 11th might not be doable for some.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

seriously, though, why are Sundays hardly ever considered?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

brett said:


> seriously, though, why are Sundays hardly ever considered?


I think it's because most people view Sunday as a family day, and many attend church. Also, if the event is going to be held at a local shop, if they work on Saturday they are probably less likely to be interested in opening up on a Sunday to host the event. I am not opposed to it, so let's see what others say.


----------



## FairLacyZ (Jul 8, 2012)

Either of those days work for me as long as we can decide a bit in advance. If this one is still going to be about tuning I can't wait.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

FairLacyZ said:


> Either of those days work for me as long as we can decide a bit in advance. If this one is still going to be about tuning I can't wait.


Ditto. Hopefully I can have a plethora of new equipment in by then and....if that is the case, will badly need the knowledge of tuning.


----------

